# Dark ride pictures or sites



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Does anyone out there know of any web sites or books that have pictures of old carnival dark rides? I used to love the old carnival haunted houses with all the old cool art on the outside.I have done some searching on the web and have found some and started putting them into a folder. I really wish someone would put out a book or dvd with pictures of these classic old rides. I remember as a little kid looking at all the cool art on the outside and wondering what horrors lurked inside.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Here's the best site I know of:www.laffinthedark.com


----------



## deathofdave (Jun 23, 2006)

Here's another pretty cool site
http://www.dafe.org/


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

*thank you*

Thank you guys for posting the sites.I just wish they would come out with a book or dvd about the dark rides.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I see that the laffinthedark.com has a bunch of info and a DVD about Knoebel's Haunted House dark ride. I live 45 min. away from Knoebels and have been know to go just to ride thru the Haunted House. It's a classic.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

If you are a Bill Tracy fan this site is a real kick.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Our new member, "notImpresed" is very familiar with the old dark rides...check out his introduction.

notImpresed


----------

